# Leopard spotted gecko eggs not plump!?



## Dani24 (Sep 7, 2010)

My 8 year old female leopard spotted gecko recently laid 2 eggs that look really sort of dehydrated and not plump at all...is this because of her age?
Should I still incubate them?
They look sort of creased and dented.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Dani24 said:


> My 8 year old female leopard spotted gecko recently laid 2 eggs that look really sort of dehydrated and not plump at all...is this because of her age?
> Should I still incubate them?
> They look sort of creased and dented.


 
yes i think it could be the age, shes a pritty old girl now, maybe retirement should be in order ?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

have you taken them out and put them in an incubator or left them in the viv? They may just be infertile, if you candle them you will be able to tell, but if they are fertile, you may be able to save them by putting some damp moss on top of them which will help rehydrate them


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They are dehydrated, you need to put some damp moss or a piece of damp kitchen roll over them and they should plump back up.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Danni I take it she has been in with a male ? if so even at 8 the eggs still could be ok, as nutty said get some damp kitchen roll around them and cross your fingers. Good luck.
Tony


----------

